# Ongoing DIY: Tuning Bosch ME7.5 for 1.8t



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

*V1.2*

I will be constantly updating my original post with more links, sources, files, credits, images and such. I did feel the need however to post this thread relatively early in its structure; this is relatively an outline that needs to be filled in.What is outlined here will leave many questions that I hope to answer, and if I can't I hope others will chime in. If you find something wrong, shout it out!

Forward: Thank you [email protected], for the forum and the ongoing research. My information at best is cobbled together from standing on the shoulders of those who have made progress before me. If at any point in this thread work is not credited I am sorry. I will do my best to give credit where credit is due. *AND PLEASE, I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH; DO NOT GO POSTING ABOUT IN THE CREDITED RESOURCES WITH MINDLESS THREADS ASKING IF SOMEONE CAN DO A TUNE FOR YOU OR FOR QUESTIONS THAT YOU COULD RESEARCH YOURSELF.* I do not mean to sound brash, but it is what it is. I intend to layout what I have found for others.

*Initial thoughts:* If you do not posses the knowledge of tuning a vehicle already then learning this ecu and the mechanics behind it is an incredible feat. What is represented here is not concrete and has a certian amount of uncertainty. If at any point you don't know what you're doing then don't try to attempt something that could: 
- *A)* Blow your motor 
- *B)* Put your life and the lives of others in danger. 
- *C)* Make you stay up endless nights on end trying to figure out numbers and letters and percentages and what they mean.
- *D)* Blow your motor

*Resources:*
www.nefariousmotorsports.com
http://s4wiki.com/wiki/Tuning
Understanding ECU Remapping 1.8t (PDF) 
Bosch ME7 Documentation - Funktionsrahmen 

*Tools:*
- VCDS VagCom with Vag com cable
- FTDI based USB OBD cable that works in "dumb" mode.
- NefMoto Flashing Utility
- Galletto 1260 Cable for Boot mode flashing
- Windows 7
- Windows XP
- Tuner pro
- Checksum corrector
- Working version of winOLS

*Boot mode flashing:*
I am not going to cover boot mode flashing at this time. There is process to do it that can be found elsewhere and is an advanced step. 

*Flashing:*
CLICK >>_Reference: Nefmoto for flashing process_


> Overview
> 
> The NefMoto ME7 ECU flasher is a free tool that allows you to read and write the flash memory in your ME7 ECU in car over the OBD port. All that is required is a FTDI based USB OBD cable that works in "dumb" mode. Dumb mode cables pass the raw serial data straight through without applying any higher level protocols.
> Features
> ...


*Files and Software to edit them:*

Basically, it breaks down like this:

- .bin files: these are what your ECU reads to operate
- .kp files: these are definitions to plug into winOLS
- .xdf files: these are definitions to plug into TunerPro
- Currently you cannot simply transfer .kp definitions to .xdf

You load the .bin file to winOLS or tuner pro and you upload your definitions. Then edit.  Then verify checksum and flash.

The trick is finding the right definitions. 06A906032LP definitions should work 06A906032PL however 06A906032LP will not work with 06A906032HS and so forth.

These files should be able to be interchangeably flashed from my experience:
06A906032LP
06A906032PL
06A906032HS
06A906032HN
06A906032RN
06A906032RS

*Checksums:*
CLICK >>_Reference: Nefmoto for checksum_


> Overview
> Checksums exist to verify the integrity of data and ensure the data has not changed. Your car's engine management system uses checksums to protect the engine components in the event the data on the ECU were to be corrupted or changed accidentally.
> 
> Checksums are embedded in the ECU file. The same model ECU will have the same checksum values, because the code on the ECU is the same. They are calculated using data in the file. The ECU contains a few different checksums, depending on the ECU model.
> ...


*Tuning:*
**I will outline tuning when I can here, but you're pretty much on your own. I would like others to chime in. When ever I am researching a topic I'll try to update the info.**

*Everything you edit within this ECU is referenced somewhere else. You cannot just change one thing or a slider for "more boost" "more fuel" etc. Consider yourself warned if you are looking for an easy way out.*

*MAF's and Primary Load Calculations: *Yes, 1.8t's can run without a MAF. However, this doesn't mean that you can simply run speed density and be done with it. MAF is used as a primary load calculation within the ECU, disconnected the car will run in open loop. If you do not have your primary load calculation the maps referenced in the ECU will have nothing to reference to besides running on a fail safe. It is best to run the system with a MAF, either in the intake or in the charge piping as a blow-thru setup. Calculations and edits do have to be made to run a blow thru setup. You cannot fool the ecu to believe that the secondary input is the primary. Also, it is well to mention that disconnecting the MAF also screws with the canbus; disconnecting the MAF results in the primary load signal to the ESP getting shut off and thus therefore disabling traction control do to no load being sensed. (I have also read that it will also reduce overall brake bias to 50/50, more research is needed however.)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Fuel injector Scaling:*
_Editing KRKTE_
This is the standard method, I believe my theoretical calculations to be correct. Further explanation will come.

Based off of switching from stock injectors to Bosch 550cc EV14's

- Static Injector Flow Rate of the 550's @ 43.5PSI (300kPa): 51.72 lb/hr = 6.52g/s = 544cc/min (+/-3%)
- n-Heptane = 0.684g/cc 
- Stock 3 bar (43.5114) still in place, thus no calculations must be made for different operating vs. rated pressure
-actual engine displacement = 1781 cc = 1.781 L.
-number of cylinders = 4
-KRKTE = 50.2624 * Vhzyl / Qstat
-Vhzyl = dm3 Stroke volume of a cylinder in dm3

Conversion given n-heptane:
544 x 0.684 = 372.096 g/min

-50.2624*(1.781/4)/372.096
--50.2624*0.44525/372.096
---22.3793336/372.096
----0.06014

*KRKTE* = 0.06014

*Operating Pressure vs. Rated Pressure:*

Now what if you have an adjustable fuel pressure regulator or a 4bar FPR? Plug your injector size and pressures into one of the many calculators provided on the internet. 

3bar = 43.5psi
4bar = 58psi

550's @ 43.5psi = 550cc's
550's @ 58psi = 635cc's

You can now take your 635cc value and plug it into your *KRKTE* equation to find the correct injector flow rate at operating pressure.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Injector Constant:*
_Editing TVUB_

Based off using the Bosch 550cc EV14's mentioned above:
As you can see from the image below the injector voltages are given on the spec sheet from the manufacturer (FNPW_OFFSET). Take these values and plug them into TVUB.









*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Fuel Consumption (MPG) in Cluster:*
_Editing KVB_ 
CLICK >>_Reference: S4 Tuning Wiki_


> Now that you have your fueling set up, you'll probably notice that your MPG readings in your cluster are totally wrong. Fill up a with a tank of gas, and reset your trip odometer and average MPG. When you are done with the tank, fill up your tank, see how much gas you used and how far you went, and check it against the new average MPG. Get a calculator out, and correct it here:
> 
> -KVB - fuel consumption (MPG in cluster)
> Standard KVB value can go only up to 776cc injector size due to reaching the maximum value it accepts.



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Changelog:*
V1.2 - Added DTC deletes, soft launch control, rev and speed limiters and left foot braking
V1.1 - Fuel injector operating pressure added, fuel consumption added, change log added
V1.0 - Written on my lunch break (be easy)

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Personal Thank youz:* Tony, Kompressed, Argdub, DJgonzo, nyet, and many many others that I will add


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

In this post we will cover a few little nice tricks you can do, system deletes, launch control, and such. This section is made possible by and credited to the S4 Tuning Wiki. This is a mere copy and paste of some of the info there, but its nice to have it partially condensed into this thread. Pleas click the link and visit them to learn more. Remember not all terms are found in every ECU definition file.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Soft Launch Control:*

Very rudimentary "launch" control can be added via using two RPM limits.

-VNMX (1157E) - The vehicle speed for activating the raised (normal) rev limit. We set this as low at it goes (1.25 km/h) so the launch control shuts off as soon as you start moving off the line.
-DNMAXH (16304) - This is the RPM above rev limit when the fuel cut comes on. Tweaking this helps make more boost on the limiter. I use 50 RPM
-ITNMXH (16308) - Dwell time under lower limit before activating the upper limit. We set this to 0 seconds
-NMAX (1630A) - Ends up being the launch RPM. I've found 4500 RPM works well.
-NMAXOG (16312) - This is the raised RPM limit which becomes the standard limit. Mine is set at 7100 RPM
-TMOTNMX (16316) - Coolant temp for activating raised (normal) rev limit. We set this at -48 so that it can activate at any coolant temp.
-TNMXH (1631A) - This is the time duration of the raised (normal) rev limit. We set this at it's maximum value of 655.3500 seconds. I haven't had a problem yet with this and have been testing for months.

Some ECU's need:
-CWNMAXMD (CWDNMAX?) (8-bit) - Codeword Drehzahlbegrenzung (Codeword for RPM limiter). Change from 0 to 1

Unfortunately, this method is useless for building boost, since it uses a soft rev limiter (throttle plate control/fuel cut) rather than a hard limiter (cutting spark). ME7 has a hard limiter, but it apparently can't be used here. In order for it to build (and hold) boost properly, custom code has to be added to ME7.
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Speed and Rev Limiters:*

-VAVMX/VMAX - Speed limiter

-NMAX - RPM limit
-NLLM - idle RPM
-NFSM - idle RPM while in gear

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Brake Boosting and Left Foot Braking:*

Set either of these to maximum to prevent throttle cut when left foot braking:

-NWPMBBR - Minimum RPM for acc pedal value lockout on brake operation
-VWPMBBR - Minimum speed for acc pedal value lockout on brake operation


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Disable Rear O2 Sensor DTC:*

Set these to zero to disable rear cat DTC:
-CDKAT - Cat diagnosis in OBDII-Mode.
-CWDLSAHK (0x18663) - Code word for probe aging after KAT

If you want to remove your rear O2s entirely, also set these to zero:
-CDHSH - Post cat O2 heater diagnosis
-CDHSHE - Post cat O2 heater amplifier diagnosis
-CDLSH - Post cat O2 sensor diagnosis
-CDLASH - Lambda sensor aging diagnosis (SHK) in OBDII-Mode (inverse: EURO-Mode)
-CDLSHV - Lamba sensor sensor interchange recognition
-CLAHSH - Error Class: Bank 1 post cat O2 sensor heater
-CLAHSH2 - Error Class: Bank 2 post cat O2 sensor heater
-CLAHSHE - Error Class: Bank 1 post cat O2 sensor heater amplifier
-CLAHSHE2 - Error Class: Bank 2 post cat O2 sensor heater amplifier

You may also have to change these to disable rear O2 lambda control (untested):
-CLRHK (0x11A87) - Code word for Lambda - Control post cat on/off: set to 73? (original value 72)
-CLRHKA (0x19FCF) - Code word for Lambda - Control post cat: set to 1? (original value 0)
-CLALSH (0x10717) - Error Class: Lambda Probe post Kat Bank 1: set to 0
-CLALSH2 (0x10718) - Error Class: Lambda Probe Post Kat Bank 2: set to 0

You can test readiness by using VCDS/VAGCOM

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Disable Secondary Air Injection DTC:*

-CDSLS - Eurobyte
-CLASLVE - Plug
-CLASLPE - Pump plug

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Disable Evaporation DTC:*

-CDTES - Eurobyte - LDP Diagnosis
-CDLDP - Eurobyte - EVAP diagnosis
-CLATEVE - EVAP plug
-CLALDPE - LDP plug

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Reserved 2


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Reserved 3


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Reserved 4


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Reserved 5


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Adding this DIY to my FAQ


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

this is going to be awesome!

:thumbup::beer:

I'm only scratching the surface on this stuff, and its crazy confusing at times. :banghead:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

Watching this :beer::thumbup:


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

The next update probably wont come until sometime around thanks giving. It should include:

- injector scaling for different operating pressures
- MAF scaling
- Little bit more format organization
- Hosted and downloadable XDF's, KP's, Stock BIN's, and _maybe_ a tuned 1.8t file (its not perfect) As much as I would like to provide that last one, I know what I post here could be abused. 
- faq

I'll try to keep this thread on topic as much as possible, but whatever I write will be in main reference to using my setup as an example. And if anyone was wondering what I'm running:
- PTE5857 billet 4" antisurge inlet .62a/r w/log mani
- 38mm vband wastegate and screamer pipe
- 2.5" charge piping w/ SYNAPSE Dv to atmosphere
- full 3" exhaust 
- EV14 550cc's
- upgraded sidemount
- AEM wideband

There are many many things in the works, this is only step one for my car.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5141684-My-build-Tred-Bora-R-Pictarz!


----------



## marcello1.8t (Jul 6, 2008)

It seems there has been more progress on this since I last looked into it last winter. My plan was reading with a galletto 1260 clone and using winols.

I got board with my power and decided to give this a go again. I know a flash from a rep company is best but I have too many cars to spend money on.

I'll add any beneficial info I can when i achieve something if I decide to dive into this project full force


----------



## 031.8wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah.. now we can all become tuners..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have been doing this.

Sent from a phone.


----------



## 031.8wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> I have been doing this.
> 
> Sent from a phone.


 showoff.... i would be bugging the shat out of you if you were local


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

subscribed:beer:


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

I dont have the time or care to write a DIY, but im willing to answer any questions people may have during their tuning process.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

> Files and Software to edit them:
> 
> Basically, it breaks down like this:
> 
> ...


I would like to also add, you will find multiple versions of each file type, or possibly even a different file software inside of these hardware ecu numbers posted.l

by different version i mean, you may have a 06A906032HS 0030, there however are other versions through production, maybe a version 0040. These will not match the label on the ecu all the time due to factory updates. To find the version you have, just doe a search of ascii string in the binary of 06A906.... and it will find the version for you, it will be right after ecu number. There is also another version string that is more of an internal number to bosch/calibrators, we dont need to worry about this so much.

*Now why this is important?*

The definition files you have for say a HS box, version 0030 is NOT going to match a 0040 version necessarily. every version usually has a shift of code entirely, definitions match to only a specific version typically.

You then have to change maps around, or xdf.

You can flash a different version to your ecu that matches a definition file that you may find freely available online, almost all wideband numbers are interchangeable, you will find some that are immo2 and immo3, this is contained inside of the actual binary file. I would say the DL ecu number, from the AWW motor is immo2 and not typically interchangeable. You can just immo defeat the eeprom to ignore this all.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I've been behind guys, finals in school lead right up to family time/ holidays, and then a breakup over text message. :roll eyes: I'm trying to dedicate today to get some tuning done and I'll see what I can add.


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

If you really want to learn, start from scratch. All those forums make it pretty easy for everyone.... this is not learning... this is freeloading


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

dick tracy said:


> If you really want to learn, start from scratch. All those forums make it pretty easy for everyone.... *this is not learning... this is freeloading*


Exactly why I decided not to post any modified files. Stock ones and definitions yes, but not modified ones. I'm sure there will eventually be those who pass around "tuned" files, but those are also the people who will have the high probability to grenade their motor or brick their ecu. What will not be covered in this DIY is how to recover the ECU; it is a different topic entirely.

The only way to actually have tuned files for the community is if it is a collaborative effort in creating base maps.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

dick tracy said:


> If you really want to learn, start from scratch. All those forums make it pretty easy for everyone.... this is not learning... this is freeloading


Dont be upset we all had to learn it the hard way, now theres forums spoon feeding everyone! :laugh:


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Small update fellas. Hopefully the next one won't take as long.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

thanks again, thread just keeps getting more awesome:beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Bookmarked, as a reminder why I am going standalone for the B5.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Subscribed!!

Any updates or More info?


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

CorrieG60 said:


> Subscribed!!
> 
> Any updates or More info?


Havnt had time to write any chapters per say. What would you like to know? lol

Maybe if I get some time I'll add more.


----------



## cremated (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anyone have an XDF or .kp for 06a906032dl? Or know what offset to start with for any other definition files? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

cremated said:


> Does anyone have an XDF or .kp for 06a906032dl? Or know what offset to start with for any other definition files? Any help is appreciated!


 
Why are you using a DL file?


----------



## cremated (Apr 4, 2012)

My ecu is a DL. Do I have other options?


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

cremated said:


> My ecu is a DL. Do I have other options?


 I'll check to see whats in the family, but usually you do. 

My ECU is an RN but I've used PL LP HN HS and a couple others. Mix and match on your own, but I've had success.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

Very good read.... :thumbup:


----------



## cremated (Apr 4, 2012)

createddeleted said:


> I'll check to see whats in the family, but usually you do.
> 
> My ECU is an RN but I've used PL LP HN HS and a couple others. Mix and match on your own, but I've had success.


 
Thanks a lot man! I appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I would love to try, but im scared ****less of bricking my ecu. I know there are ways of taking care of that, but still.... 

I have the patience to tune, I did it on my 16vt. Didnt know my ass from my elbow about tuning, just some basic concepts. 

What I really need is someone local to give me a hand in the flashing and logging process. Tuning I would rather figure out on my own, but I feel one wrong move means a non-running car.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

It's a major bummer that for defeating the immo, you have to desolder the ST95040 chip in order to read the memory and edit that... 

Otherwise I'm still reading up on this on ECUconnections.com to learn to adapt my ecu on my one... 

But I'll try that later with a less important ecu..


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

CorrieG60 said:


> It's a major bummer that for defeating the immo, you have to desolder the ST95040 chip in order to read the memory and edit that...
> 
> Otherwise I'm still reading up on this on ECUconnections.com to learn to adapt my ecu on my one...
> 
> But I'll try that later with a less important ecu..


 is there something special about that 95040? there has been obd read and boot write for a long ass time 

Sent from my phone forgive auto correct errors


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

CorrieG60 said:


> It's a major bummer that for defeating the immo, you have to desolder the ST95040 chip in order to read the memory and edit that...
> 
> Otherwise I'm still reading up on this on ECUconnections.com to learn to adapt my ecu on my one...
> 
> But I'll try that later with a less important ecu..


 No, you don't have to de-solder


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Off topic: data logging*

I know, off topic... 
What software you to use for data logging with Win7 32bit? 
VAGcom to slow. ECUx gives me weired data (recently logged 2.7T, but some channels missing, some data looking not right, don't know what units it shows, etc.)


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

createddeleted said:


> And if anyone was wondering what I'm running:
> - PTE5857 billet 4" antisurge inlet .62a/r w/log mani
> - 38mm vband wastegate and screamer pipe
> - 2.5" charge piping w/ SYNAPSE Dv to atmosphere
> ...


 Wondering: what is the code of your engine?


----------



## mozcar78 (Nov 30, 2003)

epic thread is epic. Glad you put the time and effort to do this. ecuconnections had everything scattered.


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

thought i'd share this

good link

http://www.nefariousmotorsports.com/wiki/index.php/ME7_Tuning_Information


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

vtraudt said:


> I know, off topic...
> What software you to use for data logging with Win7 32bit?
> VAGcom to slow. ECUx gives me weired data (recently logged 2.7T, but some channels missing, some data looking not right, don't know what units it shows, etc.)


are you setting up ME7logger ( with a dump of your ECU and etc? )

Honestly, the thing is flawless for me.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Me7logger is great when it works. It is minimal, so expect things like negative integers returned and little diagnostic info why. 20 sample per second!


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

gdoggmoney said:


> Me7logger is great when it works. It is minimal, so expect things like negative integers returned and little diagnostic info why. 20 sample per second!


Is Me7logger different from the 'tune and log'?
What version for Win7 32bit?


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

vtraudt said:


> Wondering: what is the code of your engine?


AWP


I'm thinking about writing a section on grabbing the SKC code do be able to do adaptations. And maybe, just maybe, a section on flashing immo off.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

vtraudt said:


> Is Me7logger different from the 'tune and log'?
> What version for Win7 32bit?


You're going to have to use ME7logger with the GUI if you dont know how to use the command promt. And if you didn't know it used the command promt, you were using the wrong software!


----------



## marcello1.8t (Jul 6, 2008)

props for compiling all the work onto here. It gives people a great base to start reading and learning before posting redundant questions over on nefmoto.

Sadly the best way to learn is just doing with something like this. Unless you have someone who can explain everything to you as you go along.

Everyday i learn something new about these cars and how the ecu works, but i've learned enough to have my stage 3 tune pushing about 340whp at 25psi. Sure it needs work, but i enjoy knowing i'm making the power based on my own work.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

This thread needs to come back.

If I wanted to learn about Doing this where do i START? How do I found out what model or # ECU I have.. I have a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t 5spd AWW Wolfsburg


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

joeyyphillips said:


> This thread needs to come back.
> 
> If I wanted to learn about Doing this where do i START? How do I found out what model or # ECU I have.. I have a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t 5spd AWW Wolfsburg


06A906032DL Likely


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've been trying to find a damos or something I can use for the dl ecu. Can the hs or any other of the 5 speed awp images be usedk?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> I've been trying to find a damos or something I can use for the dl ecu. Can the hs or any other of the 5 speed awp images be usedk?


Nope every ecu has multiple software versions, usually ever software version of ecu type has its own specific set of map definitions.


You have to get a definition belonging to a file, and search and destroy on your file.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

So at this point, because the DL ecu was a one year only ecu, I would probably be better off getting an AWP ecu and either having the immo defeated or doing it myself.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

RaraK69 said:


> 06A906032DL Likely


How can I verify it? Just pull it out? 

Where's a good source for someone that wants to learn this stuff? Like a DIY or guide or something


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Says it in groggory's faq. I've confirmed it by scanning my own 2001.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Says it in groggory's faq. I've confirmed it by scanning my own 2001.


I'll look that up thanks. And okay (06A906032DL) it is then. So 2001 all have the same ecu #? Or is there factors that play into this.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

joeyyphillips said:


> I'll look that up thanks. And okay (06A906032DL) it is then. So 2001 all have the same ecu #? Or is there factors that play into this.


Yes, all DL ecu's should have the same number unless they are automatic (I think the auto has 2 different codes because they changed from regular 4spd auto to tiptronic). 

AWW 5-speed ECU

06A 906 032 DL

AWW Automatic ECU

06A 906 032 DM 06A 906 032 GH

Load tables for the auto's will be very different. Ask your boy Gonzo about this, he should be able to direct you on whatever it is you are looking for.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

18T_BT said:


> Yes, all DL ecu's should have the same number unless they are automatic (I think the auto has 2 different codes because they changed from regular 4spd auto to tiptronic).
> 
> AWW 5-speed ECU
> 
> ...


Thanks, I messages gonzo but no reply yet. I wanna try this n I'm trying to research but everything is scattered and not much really "explained" I just need someone to get me started.


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone wanna chime in and help me get started? :sly:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> Yes, all DL ecu's should have the same number unless they are automatic (I think the auto has 2 different codes because they changed from regular 4spd auto to tiptronic).
> 
> AWW 5-speed ECU
> 
> ...


You're correct that there is only one ecu part number, but keep in mind there is 4 software revision/versions of the DL alone.

The damos/xls are specific to the software as well as ecu part number.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

for those with m3 and m5 versions usually with the 99-98 AEB audi ecu's are you able to bench flash? I tried recently to pull the image through the OBD2 port and I couldn't even connect using nefmotos flash software. If anyone can shed the light on my issue I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

bench flash m3/5 is easy. reading is the hard part.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

joeyyphillips said:


> This thread needs to come back.
> 
> If I wanted to learn about Doing this where do i START? How do I found out what model or # ECU I have.. I have a 2001 VW Jetta 1.8t 5spd AWW Wolfsburg


 It will come back. Late december, early January. I'll be taking off of work and focusing heavily on this project. Trust me. MASSIVE changes will come about and very very very many people will be happy. Just sit tight opcorn: 

Edited: as per recommendation.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

you are really giving out misguided information.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

reflected said:


> you are really giving out misguided information.


 Post above edited. I am only one guy. If you can help, I would appreciate it. I highly regard your ability, if you can point out my mistakes can you help me correct them? Please? 

It's been a long road and I've been learning as I go about, but I do admit that I can only provide results from my own gathering of information/trials.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

maybe ask what questions you have specifically and we can clarify them for you. 


you deleted the part about immo. 

Immo info is in the eeprom, the eeprom is NOT part of the flash chip that contains the calibration information. 

you dont need to touch the immo if you are tuning YOUR car only. or anyone elses, only if you intend on swapping an ecu from junkyard in or selling one. In this case you can swap your SKC code or just immo off the ecu. 

There are tools to read/write the eeprom readily available for free assuming you have a standard KKL cable("blue ebay vagcom cable") 

immo off procedure has been widely discussed on ME7, and how to do it. I wont get into this now. 

To put and HS tune(or anything newer for that matter) on a DL ecu, immo must be removed as the DL ecu's use the "IMMO2" vs "IMMO3" found in newer ecu's. 

Thats all for now. 

Solid facts you can compile if you want.


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

RaraK69 said:


> maybe ask what questions you have specifically and we can clarify them for you.
> 
> I'll come up with a compiled list of specific things I need addressed.
> 
> ...


 What I do need, that I cannot find at the moment, is the memory layouts for the specific ECU's and the family's that those belong to. I would like to compile that. I know there was a thread describing most of what I needed on nefmoto, but I seem to have misplaced the link. 

As I said, thanks for the help!  I just need to make sure I get this solid. Getting external input really moves things forward.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Memory layouts are based on flash chip. How hard is that to figure out?


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

Gonzzz said:


> Memory layouts are based on flash chip. How hard is that to figure out?


 Not very, but I would like to find the list with all the information _already _on it to add to this thread.


----------



## mrgixxer6 (Jan 1, 2008)

Subscribed to this thread.. I've just began looking into this after being taken on an eBay deal... However I too have the dreaded DL ecu. Been looking for deffinitions for tunerpro and that brought me here.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

mrgixxer6 said:


> Subscribed to this thread.. I've just began looking into this after being taken on an eBay deal... However I too have the dreaded DL ecu. Been looking for deffinitions for tunerpro and that brought me here.




Listen, you will all search for you definitions, few will find some sketchy ones, but you will never be able to do this or less you define your own file.

i already said it, theres plenty of me7 damos out there for free if you search, load that up and find similarities to your own file, copy the maps over and adjust locations to work on your file.

once you do that your good to go.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

when are we going to get a link to downloadable XDF files???? 
Can I pull info from my ecu using the nefmoto program to generate xdf files?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

RaraK69 said:


> Listen, you will all search for you definitions, few will find some sketchy ones, but you will never be able to do this or less you define your own file.
> 
> i already said it, theres plenty of me7 damos out there for free if you search, load that up and find similarities to your own file, copy the maps over and adjust locations to work on your file.
> 
> once you do that your good to go.


So much easier said than done,

Thats why i ended up getting maestro 7 to get away from that headache.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Still interested...


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

In response to your immo post awhile back, I can use VAG Commander K+ to read the *cluster *eeprom, then look at hex 33 and 32 then convert to decimal to get the SKS. 

However, since I got a used ecu, I can't for the life of me get the tool to read the ME ECU to find that sks, it only communicates with the cluster. I tried VagTACHO also but that program never detects my cable so I was about to give up.

If I read out my ECU using NetMoto or ArgDub will I find the sks in the same hex positions 33 and 32?


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

if you are using me7logger, me7info, me7check try using this GUI tool.

https://visualme7logger.codeplex.com/


----------



## booboo2kgolf (Feb 21, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

Im not exactly a computer guru, but i understand tuning. my jetta has a bosch me7.5 ecu (06A 906 032 HF) and ive been trying Unisettings, V-tune, and Lemmiwinks, none will connect (using VCDS 12.12 & HEX-USB) cable. i understand that lemmiwinks needs to run from the serial port to do anything leading me to the other two programs....:banghead: so here's the question, will these programs not connect because they aren't compatible with my ecu? and is this the only way to change values on this ecu?


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

Zak Dodge said:


> Im not exactly a computer guru, but i understand tuning. my jetta has a bosch me7.5 ecu (06A 906 032 HF) and ive been trying Unisettings, V-tune, and Lemmiwinks, none will connect (using VCDS 12.12 & HEX-USB) cable. i understand that lemmiwinks needs to run from the serial port to do anything leading me to the other two programs....:banghead: so here's the question, will these programs not connect because they aren't compatible with my ecu? and is this the only way to change values on this ecu?


Go into the Options part of VCDS and uncheck the boot in intelligent mode and save that. Then close and try your unisettings again.

I use it often and have to check and uncheck intelligent mode, even if it's off when I carry out a VCDS update.

Gavin


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

H100VW said:


> Go into the Options part of VCDS and uncheck the boot in intelligent mode and save that. Then close and try your unisettings again.
> 
> I use it often and have to check and uncheck intelligent mode, even if it's off when I carry out a VCDS update.
> 
> Gavin


I have seen that on http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3903619-***Unisettings-Experts***-I-need-help-Please!!! and ive tried that along with checking 'Bypass OBD-II Fastinit'. im temted to try checking Force K on engine. 

i keep getting the load bar moves twice then says that its "unable to initialize connection with ecu"
so im just lost there. 

let me know what you think, and if by any chance i figure it out by then ill let you guys all know what i had to do to get it working.

thanks!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

can you communicate with vcds and the controller?

sounds stupid but figured I'd ask.



Does your cable show up in the select device for unisettings?


----------



## Zak Dodge (Jul 31, 2013)

ejg3855 said:


> can you communicate with vcds and the controller?
> 
> sounds stupid but figured I'd ask.
> 
> ...


it doesn't communicate with address 19-CAN gateway. I'm not sure if that's it.
i can pull up the 01-Engine controller though without issues, and unisettings has the ross-tech HEX-USB reading and set to default. I'm just really stumped.


----------



## psilo (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck getting into boot mode on this ECU? I'm having a lot of trouble, tried flashing a Unitronic ECU back to stock and bricked it. Normal communication is not possible. I can tell the difference between normal boot and 'boot mode' (attempted) because the ECU pulls 200mA in normal on boot and in 'boot mode' it pulls 160mA. I have seen a forums where people had success shorting ground and positive pins or waiting a week (to discharge caps?) before the normal; power on, ground boot pin, ignition on (pin 3) and lift boot pin ground to enter boot mode procedure.

If anyone has experience getting this particular ECU into boot mode it'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope this is not a dumb question. Is there a book I can buy like for beginners? Some of the terminology goes way over my head. Any book recommendations would be great.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pok around on Nefmoto.

It's a lot to digest and isn't something you will get on the first go around


----------



## Cookiez (Apr 7, 2014)

just wanted to say thanks for the injector correction info


----------



## SoLowG4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sad that this tread is dead


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Why, info is much more abundant on the internet 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoLowG4 (Dec 22, 2020)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Why, info is much more abundant on the internet


 I know.. but i like to work on my car instead of searching the internet, so one tread with all the info could be nice ;-)


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

So bookmark it...

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

